Ask HN: What do you think about C++ 20? - groomed
======
danbolt
With the right tooling, I find it a lot more productive than the C++98 I
learned in early university. A lot of memory management patterns are easier to
write/maintain, and more fine-grained tuning for performance is still
available to you if necessary.

Bjarne Stroustrup writes "Within C++, there is a much smaller and cleaner
language struggling to get out." and I think I can see elements of that
language in newer and newer editions. It's nice to have both the new and the
old in the same toolset, although sometimes I look at Rust and I think "this
might be better in a newer manual-memory language".

------
Rannath
Modules: hopeful

Concepts: finally

other language features: nice

library features: okay

what was left out: I have to wait ANOTHER three years for reflection?

ABI: just break it already, cowards.

overall: how long 'til I get it?

